# Skimmerteich mit Kies / Drainage Filter Anordnung



## nokurcz (5. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

Eine Frage zum meinem Skimmerteich - dazu folgende Eckdaten zum Teich selbst:

ca. 260m2 Gesamtfläche
145	m2 Schwimmbereich
70	m2 Regeneration
30	m2 Skimmerteich
ca. 280m3 Wasser 

Ich bin gerade am Fertigstellen des Skimmerteiches, d.h. das Wasser zirkuliert dann ständig in den Skimmerteich, sickert durch 4/8 Kies in 2x 50 lfm / 50mm Durchmesser Drainagerohre welche mit einem Pumpschacht dicht verbunden sind. 
Von dort werden dann ca. 12000l Wasser pro Stunde zur Quelle abgepumpt.

Grundsätzlich sollte die Anordnung des Skimmerteiches folgende sein:
1. insgesamt 100 lfm Drainagerohr auf etwas Kies gebettet
2. Dann ca. einen halben Meter 4/8 Kies
3. Dann 300g Vlies Überlage um Feinteile grossflächig vom feinen Kies / Drainage fernzuhalten
4. Letztendlich 16/32 Kies / Endgestaltung des Skimmerteiches

Einmal nicht hingeschaut, und jetzt haben meine Helfer gleich mal übers Drainagerohr ein 300g Vlies drübergelegt, und auch schon einen halben Meter 4/8 Kies verfüllt. 

Ich denke dass ich trotztdem noch eine zweite Vliesüberlage auf den feinen Kies bringen sollte weil ansonsten etwaige Feinteil direkt bis an das Drainagerohr drankommen und dort womöglich an den Schlitzen alles über die Jahre verlegen.

1. Denkt ihr dass 2 Lagen Vlies zuviel sind? Wir verwenden 300g Vlies nachdem wir davon noch genügend haben.

2. Wenn keine weitere Lage Vlies wie ursprünglich geplant auf den Feinkiesfilter gelegt wird, denkt ihr dass in relativ kurzer Zeit (5 oder so Jahren) Feinteile das Vlies genau and den Drainageschlitzen verlegen und dann allmählich zu wenig Wasser in den Pumpschacht durchsickert um diese Leistungen zu erlauben?

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Theo (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Simmerteich mit Kies / Drainage Filter Anordnung*

Moin Nokurcz.

Eine Skizze deiner Anlage wäre sehr hilfreich. Schon um zu sehen wie das Wasser durch die einzelnen Bereiche läuft.
Auch wenn die Fläche beachtliche 30m² beträgt wird sich dein Kiesfilter mit Sicherheit nach und nach zu setzen denn der grobe Schmutz muß ja irgendwo bleiben. Es sei denn du kannst das Wasser zurück pumpen so das dein Filter gespült wird.
Wie gesagt stell mal eine Skizze ein.
Ps. Soll das Vlies obenauf als eine Art Vorfilter dienen? Wenn "Ja" wie willst du das Reinigen?


----------



## nokurcz (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Simmerteich mit Kies / Drainage Filter Anordnung*

Anbei die Skizze wie es geplant war.
Das Vlies dient dazu um etwaige kleinere organische Teile auszufiltern so dass sie nicht herumgepumpt werden. Ich dachte dass sich solche Teilchen über diese Vliesfläche verteilen und allmählich abgebaut werden.

Ursprünglich habe ich dieses Hydrobalance System im Auge gehabt, aber das war mir dann doch zu teuer. 
Dort handelt es sich um sehr feine MicroSteinwolle welche besonders aktiv mit Bakterienkulturen besetzt ist...ich dachte mal dass das Vlies eine ähnliche, bescheidene Wirkung hat wenn es den gesamten Filterkies bedeckt. 

Allerdings sollte diese Vlieslage über dem Feinkies / unter dem deckenden 16/32 Kies eingebracht werden, und nicht direkt auf die Drainagerohre wo der Wasserfluss in Verbindung mit dem Vlies feine Teilchen vielleicht zu sehr an den Drainagerohr Schlitzen konzentriert.

Denke ich da zu detailiert?


----------



## Theo (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Simmerteich mit Kies / Drainage Filter Anordnung*

Moin Nokurcz.
Das Prinzip deines "Kiesfilters" leutet mir schon ein, nur... wo soll denn der eingespülte Schmutz bleiben?


> Das Vlies dient dazu um etwaige kleinere organische Teile auszufiltern so dass sie nicht herumgepumpt werden. Ich dachte dass sich solche Teilchen über diese Vliesfläche verteilen und allmählich abgebaut werden.


Wer oder was soll das abbauen? Wenn da __ Schilf drauf kommt oder andere starkzehrer, aber ohne Pflanzen?


> Dort handelt es sich um sehr feine MicroSteinwolle welche besonders aktiv mit Bakterienkulturen besetzt ist...ich dachte mal dass das Vlies eine ähnliche, bescheidene Wirkung hat wenn es den gesamten Filterkies bedeckt.


Bakterien schaffen den Rest aber nicht das Grobe.
Zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage: Wenn du die zweite Vlieslage oben einbaust, wie du es in deinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben hast, bleibt die, die deine Leute fälschlicher Weise unten eingebaut haben, natürlich sehr lange sauber und du braucht keine Angst zu haben das sich die Drain zusetzt


----------



## nokurcz (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Skimmerteich mit Kies / Drainage Filter Anordnung*

Es klingt als ob ich am besten jegliches Vlies rausnehme; 
Grober Schmutz sowie Blätter werden wohl kaum durch 16/32 und 4/8 Kies hindurchkommen, und der kleine, feine Schmutz welcher sich kaum biologisch auflöst sollte dann wohl besser durch den Kies und die Drainageschlitze hindurch und weitergepumpt werden so dass sich diese Teilchen eher im Schwimmbereich selbst absetzten wo ich sie dann 1x im Jahr absaugen kann. 
Das mit dem Vlies macht mir jetzt eher Sorgen nachdem ich die technische Seite so wartungfrei wie möglich für die kommenden Jahre gestalten will.

Ich plane wohl auch Pflanzen in diesem Kiesbereich zu pflanzen; angeblich ist die Kanarische __ Wasserpest sehr reinigungsaktiv und könnte im Skimmerpond ruhig dahinwuchern ohne im eigentlichen Schwimmbereich zu einer Plage zu werden...


----------



## PeterBoden (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Skimmerteich mit Kies / Drainage Filter Anordnung*

Hallo nokurcz,

genau an dem von dir angesprochenen Punkt war ich auch einmal.

Möglichst sauberes Wasser (was heißt übrigens sauber?) bei möglichst niedrigen Kosten und wenig Pflegeaufwand.
Es ist der grundsätzliche Punkt, er bestimmt deine Teichart.

Ich hatte meine gefunden, vielleicht eher intuitiv.

Als ich *diesen Fachbeitrag* hier in diesem Forum mehrfach (!) gelesen und verstanden hatte wusste ich das ich richtig lag.

Du hast deine Teichart gewählt. Eher streng und technisch, fast schon Poolcharakter.
Und möchtest einen Filter einsetzen. Irgend so ein Ding was Schmutz mechanisch auffängt.

Wie gesagt, was schreibt der o.g. Fachbeitrag dazu? 

Darüber hinaus wirst du Pflanzen zur Nährstoffvernichtung -und damit zur Klarwasserproduktion- einsetzen müssen. 15 Pflanzen von drei Sorten sind ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, das wäre lediglich ein Alibi...
Eine möglichst große Vielfalt wäre angebracht, suche bitte einmal danach in der Pflanzendatenbank vom Werner Wallner hier (Nymphaion), die Klärpflanzen findest du da ganz schnell.

Aber jetzt kommt das Beste: mann, hast du Platz!!! 

Überlege einmal was du da für Möglichkeiten hast, wie du dir da deinen Teich gestalten könntest!


----------

